# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Россия и США перешли на упрощенный визовый режим

## mishau_

С 9 сентября вступило в силу соглашение между Россией и США о взаимном упрощении визовых формальностей, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС. 
Соглашение между двумя странами предусматривает выдачу гражданам России и  США трехлетних многократных виз для непрерывного пребывания в каждой из  стран в течение 6 месяцев с даты въезда. Россия по новым правилам будет  оформлять деловые, частные, гуманитарные и туристические визы по прямым  приглашениям граждан и организаций, а Соединенные Штаты Америки – визы  категории "B1/B2" (бизнес/туризм). Визы, как ожидается, будут выдаваться  в течение 15 календарных дней с даты подачи документов. 
 Госсекретарь США Хиллари Клинтон,  встречавшаяся 8 сентября с главой МИД РФ Сергеем Лавровым на саммите  АТЭС во Владивостоке, назвала соглашение об упрощении визового режима  "историческим". "Это очень важный момент в российско-американских  отношениях, - сказала Клинтон, -  Символично, что это происходит во  время проведения саммита АТЭС".   
 Посол США в России Майкл Макфол,  в свою очередь, заявил, что соглашение об упрощении визовых  формальностей - "большой шаг вперед, новый знак в двусторонних  отношениях", добавив, что Соединенные Штаты стремятся к полной отмене  виз с Россией. С начала 2012 года, рассказал Макфол, американские визы  уже получило рекордное число россиян - около 160 тысяч человек.

----------


## fortheether

Here's a Moscow Times article about it:  Under New Visas, Mind the Fine Print | News | The Moscow Times 
Scott

----------

